# Duplicate contacts on iphone 4, and iPad



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi, since upgrading to iOS 5 on both iPhone 4 and iPad. I noticed that my contacts are being duplicated. All of them are duplicates, except one. I don't see any difference between that one contact, and all the others.

I have deleted all contacts and re-synced many times. It always shows up the same. All contacts duplicated, except one.

It shows up the same on both the iPad, and the iPhone 4.

How do I fix this problem?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

What have you got

Microshaft Exchange
Google contacts
Apple mail
iCloud
MobileMe
iCal

If you have all or even two of these,
Then yes, You will get duplicates.

I have the same problem.

Haven't figured out how to delete them all yet, Well, Except manually,
But, I assume eliminating all but one of the apps will fix the problem.

Maybe some genius will come up with an app to save us all.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Had the same problem, I think the issue is when you sync via the cloud AND directly to itunes, this creates duplicates, not only in contacts, but in calendar entries. There is the option under the 'info' tab, advanced to 'Replace information on this iPhone (or iPad, whatever is connected). That should fix the problem.

Sync either through iCloud ot itunes, but not both.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

equisol said:


> Had the same problem, I think the issue is when you sync via the cloud AND directly to itunes, this creates duplicates, not only in contacts, but in calendar entries. There is the option under the 'info' tab, advanced to 'Replace information on this iPhone (or iPad, whatever is connected). That should fix the problem.
> 
> Sync either through iCloud ot itunes, but not both.


Correct answer.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

equisol said:


> Had the same problem, I think the issue is when you sync via the cloud AND directly to itunes, this creates duplicates, not only in contacts, but in calendar entries. There is the option under the 'info' tab, advanced to 'Replace information on this iPhone (or iPad, whatever is connected). That should fix the problem.
> 
> Sync either through iCloud ot itunes, but not both.


I have to secon this notion... You get your cloud contacts/calenadar and your From my Mac contacts/calendar

Unfortunatly i couldn't uncheck my option to remove the iTunes synced information from my iPhone while icloud was on. 

So to fix i turned off iCloud Contacts sync from my iPhone (when prompted it deleted all of the iCloud contacts from the device). Synced with iTunes. Then i was able to again Check the option to sync with iPhone. Synced with itunes. Uncheck the option and re-sync. That removed the itunes (from my mac) contacts, flipped icloud contacts back on and i was set.

It was a little bit of a run around, but itunes did warn me at some point about the potential of duplicates, but i was too smart to really pay attention :lmao:


BReligion


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

ok guys, I'm pretty sure it does have to do with iCloud. I did sync with iCloud when I first installed ios5. I turned off iCloud contacts/calenders... etc.. earlier last week. I only have iCloud setup for my safari bookmarks, and find my phone/ipad.

So I was playing around with iTunes, and contacts, just to see what would happen. I clicked sync with google contacts. It synced my iPad and iPhone with my gmail contacts. However, when I open address book on my iMac, it doesn't show any of those contacts. Now I have unchecked google contacts, but if I have "sync contacts check" in iTunes, it does the duplicate contacts, plus the google contacts. I don't understand how it can still download the google contacts after I unchecked it.

So this leaves me to conclude that iTunes is saving this info somewhere, just not sure where. How can my address book on my iMac be different than what it syncs to my ipad/iphone when I have every other contact option disabled.

I have a gmail, and a hotmail account. I have disabled contacts from both email accounts. I have disabled iCloud contacts. I have tried syncing with both wifi, and usb.

Also, the contacts are not duplicated in the address book (iMac), it just shows as duplicates on the iphone/ipad. I only sync through iTunes now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have duplicate contacts from every upgrade/successive iPhone/account. One day I'll purge the copies.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

What we need is an app that does "Undo Duplicate Contacts"
Get to work app guru's, We need this app asap.

You might even make as much as .99¢ a pop for such an app on the iTunes store.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> What we need is an app that does "Undo Duplicate Contacts"
> Get to work app guru's, We need this app asap.
> 
> You might even make as much as .99¢ a pop for such an app on the iTunes store.


No need for that, it is already there, disable iCloud sync on your iPhone, under the 'Info' tab, advanced, select "Replace information on this iPhone". and it will replace all you contacts on the iPhone, and delete the old ones. the iPhone will be iPad if you connect the iPad. You also have the option to replace the Calendar, Mail accounts, and Notes.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I have duplicate contacts from every upgrade/successive iPhone/account. One day I'll purge the copies.


Let Address Book do the work for you: Under Card/Look for Duplicates. The merge process is pretty accurate.


----------

